# Steam account 'logged in elsewhere'.



## Black Panther (Feb 4, 2014)

So this time Steam didn't automatically log me in but asked for my password because I was 'logged in elsewhere'.

Personally I know for sure I wasn't. Obviously I changed my password.

However, this has already happened some weeks ago as well... and I had changed my password then too.

I see no difference in my account, my games are still there, I can still log in, no one played any games using my account.

So, two questions:

- Can I say for sure that someone is guessing my password and logging in? 

- Is there a way to check through my steam account where 'elsewhere' is?


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 4, 2014)

Strange... do you have more than one PC with Steam installed?

Their site and login verification process is shit, I went through hell to reset my password a few months back.  It's insanely frustrating, particularly when you try the same thing 3 times and then suddenly it works... like they're screwing with you.

On another note, one of my Gmail accounts had a suspicious login, I got a text and email immediately.  Someone from PA and they even provided an IP address and coarse location.  I quickly went in and changed the password.  I don't think Steam is as sophisticated.

After all that, I didn't answer a single one of your questions.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 4, 2014)

check your pc for key logger.
change account e-mail




Sasqui said:


> After all that, I didn't answer a single one of your questions.


me too sry


----------



## RCoon (Feb 4, 2014)

Black Panther said:


> So this time Steam didn't automatically log me in but asked for my password because I was 'logged in elsewhere'.
> 
> Personally I know for sure I wasn't. Obviously I changed my password.
> 
> ...


 
Steam asks me to verify my account with that stupid email every single time I log in at work to check the deals. On top of that, it thinks I live in Derbyshire, which is about 2 hours drive away. I wouldn't worry personally if you've changed your details already.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 4, 2014)

I would just change your password and see if it happens again.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 4, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Steam asks me to verify my account with that stupid email every single time I log in at work to check the deals. On top of that, it thinks I live in Derbyshire, which is about 2 hours drive away. I wouldn't worry personally if you've changed your details already.


did you marked "save this pc" in the list. also if your work network hasnt ip reservation and you get different ip evey time you restart steam may count this as new device.
once i swiched opera with ie and i got account verification


----------



## RCoon (Feb 4, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> did you marked "save this pc" in the list. also if your work network hasnt ip reservation and you get different ip evey time you restart steam may count this as new device.
> once i swiched opera with ie and i got account verification


 
Yes I did. And also +1 for the browser change causes the same issue.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 4, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Yes I did. And also +1 for the browser change causes the same issue.


check your ip before and after restart to see if you always have one and the same ip.

@BP
do you take part in library sharing program and is it possible loged elsewhere to be caused from someone that use your shared games.
i dont think you can trace who use your account from steam itself but you may rise support ticket and ask for login ip-s for your account. however i am not sure if steam keeps such info


----------



## OnePostWonder (Feb 4, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Yes I did. And also +1 for the browser change causes the same issue.



If cookies are being cleared every time you close the browser, this is why you're being asked to verify each time.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 4, 2014)

OnePostWonder said:


> If cookies are being cleared every time you close the browser, this is why you're being asked to verify each time.


 
They aren't. Gmail has remained signed in for months.
Nobody needs to help me in this thread, I don't even care about steam's antics on my work PC xD
Help out BP!


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 4, 2014)

It's the only pc I use Steam from, and it's the one I have at home. My IP hasn't changed. Neither did I change browser.

Anyway, I changed password, changed to another email address, and 'de-authorized all other computers' through steamguard meaning that whoever attempts to log in again would have to input the code which would be sent to my new email address.


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 4, 2014)

keep steam guard on, and never worry again


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 4, 2014)

Make sure you have phone verification on whatever steam email you are using, gmail offers this. That way if someone is logging in and wants to change your password, they'll have to log in to your email which is now protected by your phone which no hacker in Russia should ever get.

Also if you logged in through the web browser at any work, family, friend, etc.. pc it may have saved it. Also as said before get steam guard. It can be annoying at times but sooo worth it. Be sure your firewalls are up and make some basic scans to be sure you don't have anything nasty. 

Been hacked twice in 7 years and although I got my account back both times, its scary to see some stranger playing your games.


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 4, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> Make sure you have phone verification on whatever steam email you are using, gmail offers this. That way if someone is logging in and wants to change your password, they'll have to log in to your email which is now protected by your phone which no hacker in Russia should ever get.
> 
> Also if you logged in through the web browser at any work, family, friend, etc.. pc it may have saved it. Also as said before get steam guard. It can be annoying at times but sooo worth it. Be sure your firewalls are up and make some basic scans to be sure you don't have anything nasty.
> 
> Been hacked twice in 7 years and although I got my account back both times, its scary to see some stranger playing your games.



there was an incident some years back with one of my friends, basically this guy took control of his account, and made a site with his group name and sent everyone on his list the link. everybody clicked it, including me, because this guy was super trustworthy, and was very good with computers. However what ended up happening was that my install of malwarebytes blocked the website, so i thought that was fishy so i just let it go. Come to find out a few days later, his account had gotten compromised and so had the other people that clicked the link. only i was safe because MBAM did its job and blocked the site. Very scary stuff :S


----------

